# PowerPivot Field List Grayed Out: Excel 2010



## acfbobcat (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi, 

I'm having trouble getting my PowerPivot Field List to appear correctly with my Pivot Table. 

When clicking on the pivot table, a field list appears to the right with the header "PivotTable Field List". The layout is burdensome to use because all of their fields are grouped under Sigma (Sum) signs and you have to use a drop down to search for the table you're trying to locate. 

When I click under the "PowerPivot" tab in the menu, the Field List option is grayed out - which leads me to think there's 2 kinds of Field Lists: 

A PivotTable Field List and a PowerPivot Field List

Is there a way to bring back my PowerPivot Field List and in a user friendly format? 

Thanks!

Acfbobcat
Excel 2010


----------



## ashvinis (Dec 16, 2010)

PowerPivot's field list only works with PivotTables built on PowerPivot data, and is not a replacement for all PivotTable field lists.... 

regards


----------



## BPIPro (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm having this same issue. It occurs with PowerPivot pivot tables. It seems more likely to occur on worksheets with charts, worksheets that have been copied using the move/copy function, and workbooks that have multiple PowerPivot pivot tables. It's possible to use the PivotTable field list, but the PowerPivot field list function is grayed out. 

I've tried the following to resolve this: 
Refreshing the PowerPivot tables
Turning the PivotTable field list off and on
Reverting to saved workbook
Copying PowerPivot pivot table worksheet to a new workbook

So far, no joy. 

Is anyone else running into this? 

BPIPro


----------



## wpilgri (Sep 16, 2011)

Same problem here.  XP SP3, Office 2010 SP1, and the latest Powerpivot.  I have an 18MB  25,000 row x 55 column spreadsheet that shows the same problem.  It consumes 800 MB when loaded and the powerpivot field list is greyed out.  I can refresh the powerpivot table and it works, just can't see the field list to modify or create a new one.  It is intermittent though...it has worked, but 95% of the time no.  I think it's memory related or XP related.


----------



## andydoc96 (Oct 24, 2011)

I had the same issue, and we uninstalled/reinstalled and got it working again.  You'll also want to make sure your PowerPivot version matches your excel version (ie - 32-bit PowerPivot goes w/ 32-bit Excel)


----------



## wpilgri (Nov 19, 2011)

My fix was to replace XP with Windows 7.  Same hardware and it runs SOOO much better than XP.


----------



## eitanhcs (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi i would like to raise this issue again,
i have just recently transferred from the 32 bit version (office+ windows) to 64 bit (both)
and encounter this problem for the first time.

the powerpivot field list is all grey and i cannot do nothing with it
the data in the powerpivot environment is full and also i can see the data if i look on it using the regular pivot table field.

i have tried to restart, create the file from beginning, look at the file in different computer but nothing seems to help

Does anybody figure out the answer for this problem?


----------



## Marsh77 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi I have just had the same issue.  

I created a document with several powerpivot pivot tables  some with chartes etc.  However when i opened the file today the powerpivot option is greyed out.  So i cant remove a slicer and replace with another (though the slicers still work)  I also have the normal pivot table field list with a sigma option near the top.


----------



## Miaoniu (Apr 15, 2014)

Marsh77 said:


> Hi I have just had the same issue.
> 
> I created a document with several powerpivot pivot tables  some with chartes etc.  However when i opened the file today the powerpivot option is greyed out.  So i cant remove a slicer and replace with another (though the slicers still work)  I also have the normal pivot table field list with a sigma option near the top.



Hi, I had the same issue, but just found the solution. 
Please go to the "Power Pivot" Tab and check whether the "Field List" is on. (you have to click the field first)
I swiched it on and "New measure" ribbon became active again. 

Hope it works to you too.


----------



## Marsh77 (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi

i had fixed it .  Apologies for not posting in here.  What i had to do was close excel and restart.  I think it was just one of those bugs.  thanks for the help though.


----------

